# powerflex 755 fault 926



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Dan05 said:


> Can anyone help? I have two powerflex 755 drives that are constantly getting a 926 fault code, need to cycle power every time to clear this fault. Has this happened to anyone before? Suggestions?


There is no Fault #926.

There is a 924, and it means that some task embedded inside of your drive's programming has stalled and is consuming all of the system resources in the drive. Typically that is something that someone tried to do that did not work, but they forgot to remove it in programming, or something that is waiting for an interrupt signal from elsewhere that never gets there, maybe even from another component inside the drive. You need to get Tech Support involved, it's a fairly serious fault if left unattended.

If it truly is showing 926, then it is so serious that even Tech Support may not be able to help you and the drive may need to be replaced.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Fault 926 is listed as an "Ethernet fault". Check your Ethernet connections. Is the Ethernet routed near any power wiring for long distances? This can be a drive interface card problem- but not likely in two drives. A "cave man reset" (cycling the power) is the only way to reset this.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

varmit said:


> Fault 926 is listed as an "Ethernet fault". Check your Ethernet connections. Is the Ethernet routed near any power wiring for long distances? This can be a drive interface card problem- but not likely in two drives. A "cave man reset" (cycling the power) is the only way to reset this.


Ah, good catch, my manual is out of date. Thanks for correcting me, made me check...

The 755 has on-board Ethernet, so no separate interface card. All of the 9XX faults are "task" based faults, kind of like watchdog time outs or stack oveflows. So something about your Ethernet communication is hogging the drive system resources, causing the mP to become over worked and it is interfering with the other stuff it needs to get done.

A lot of Ethernet problems end up being field made connectors or cable issues. One big one I see is that people buy office grade Ethernet cable because it's cheaper, not thinking that office equipment doesn't have to contend with 480V wiring nearby...


----------

